# Robots.txt - Adsense - Wichtig?



## piti66 (3. April 2007)

Hey,

würde gerne mal wissen, ob die Robot.txt gut für Suchmaschinen ist und ob Sie irgendwelche Nachteile hat.
Wichtig wäre auch ob man damit Google Adsense verbessern kann?

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (3. April 2007)

Die robots.txt regelt nur, welche Suchmaschinen-Spider / -Robots deine Website indexieren dürfen, wobei du einzelne Verzeichnisse oder Dateien nach Belieben erlauben oder ausschließen kannst. Für den Bereich Google Adsense ist die robots.txt nur insofern relevant, als dass man die relevanten Bots von Google natürlich nicht ausschließen sollte.  Auf die genaue Position deiner Website in den Suchmaschinen hat die robots.txt keinen Einfluss.

Mehr zum Thema hier: http://www.google.de/support/webmasters/bin/topic.py?topic=8843


----------



## piti66 (3. April 2007)

Danke also verbessert die Robot.txt die Adsense anzeigen nicht? Also um Contentnahe Anzeigen zu bekommen?

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## Gumbo (3. April 2007)

Der Robots-Exclusion-Standard ist – wie der Name bereits andeutet – nur für den hinweisenden Ausschluss von URL, die von Suchmaschinen-Robots nicht besucht werden sollen. Mit AdSense hat das direkt also nichts zu tun. Indirekt schon, da AdSense auf die Webseitenanalyse des Google-Robots die Werbung auswählt.


----------



## piti66 (3. April 2007)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:


> Der Robots-Exclusion-Standard ist – wie der Name bereits andeutet – nur für den hinweisenden Ausschluss von URL, die von Suchmaschinen-Robots nicht besucht werden sollen. Mit AdSense hat das direkt also nichts zu tun. Indirekt schon, da AdSense auf die Webseitenanalyse des Google-Robots die Werbung auswählt.



Danke also ist es besser die Datei zu haben

mfg


----------



## Gumbo (3. April 2007)

Eine robots.txt-Datei sagt nur, welchen URLs zu folgen nicht erwünscht ist. Wenn du alles zulassen möchtest, brauchst du auch keine robots.txt-Datei.


----------

